# Kanji ID Please



## lovin_knives (Mar 3, 2022)

Hello All! Sorry for another Kanji ID post, but here goes.. Bought this carbon knife from a member years ago. Came back to the site to see if I can find my old posts, but all is new! Can someone please help? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Auskid (Mar 4, 2022)

藤 特選 真一 作 Fuji special made by Shinichi. Watanabe has the same engraving with different style of calligraphy. But not sure if this is a knife from Watanabe.


----------



## lovin_knives (Mar 4, 2022)

Ah, yes! Watanabe definitely rings some bells in head. Sorry if I'm sounding ignorant - it's been almost 15 years since I was really into the hobby - but is there anything special about, 'Fuji special?' Thanks again, Auskid!


----------



## Auskid (Mar 4, 2022)

There could have been kanji missing. Could be Fuji (name) xx special selection/ special order / special version. Everyone knows Watanabe makes lots of special shape knives by order.


----------



## lovin_knives (Mar 4, 2022)

Got it! Thanks, again!


----------

